# Meet My New BOY



## leviijeans (May 17, 2009)

Hey guys meet Luke my new boy. I havnt bought him yet, but i am leaseing him. Im still on the edge about buying him but here are some pics. 
He just turned 4, he is Clydesdale/Hackney 17.2 hh


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Man oh man...He sure is gorgeous!!!! Let me know if you don't want him  lol.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

He is beautiful. What are your plans with him?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

omg! May I steal him for a few days? hes gorgeous


----------



## Stacymcw (May 14, 2009)

Ohhh could he come to PA and stay with me! He is adorable. 

RIVERRIDGERATTERRIERS.COM


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

He is just turned four and is 17.2?! Yikes! lol What a pretty boy!!


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Wow he is stunning


----------



## leviijeans (May 17, 2009)

Yupp BIG BABY thats for sure. I wanna try him with the jumps but im not to sure how he will be. Iv tried a few times but he gets bored so easily and then he just doesnt care any more and goofs off. If the whole jumper thing doesnt work out them im thinking of trying him in dressage. And i know my mom wants to use him as stud.


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, very handsome boy. I say go for it!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

*Sneakily loads him onto a trailer and drives away* He is soooo gorgeous!!! You're so lucky!!


----------



## leviijeans (May 17, 2009)

Yeah i love him to bits. He is the sweetest thing. We call him MR.LIPS as a nick name because he was stalled near the water tap. And somehow he turned the tap on with his lips and flooded the stall. then he has gotten out of his stall by undoing the latch.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Golly he is AMAZING!


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

Holy toledo.. he is really something!! No wonder your mum wants to use him for stud later on!  I would errm *cough* take him off your hands if he wasnt so huuuuge! Not that its a bad thing.. im just short! lol.


----------



## leviijeans (May 17, 2009)

Yeah i know i cant get on him with a normal mounting block i have a mini ladder for him its crazy


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Dont be surprised if hes gone in the morning..... lol


----------



## leviijeans (May 17, 2009)

haha you guys are funny


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

very nice boy you got there! You will have alot of suspects on your hands if he ends up missing!! lol


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

He is stunning!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Got to love those perfect markings eh  so what is the news with him? have you bought him?


----------



## leviijeans (May 17, 2009)

He really is an amazing boy, right now i have him jumping some small cross rails but he isnt the most graceful thing when it comes to picking up his big feet. But i have started with some simple flat and he is rather talented. And no i still have my lease with him at the momment but probly gonna buy him.


----------

